# Basic Nigerian size info?



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I am reading some information on goat feeding (Fias Co Farms) and am glad to see they (she) is giving the feed rates as percentage of body weight for different requirement times (lactating, pregnant, etc.).

So, how much would a non-pregnant adult female Nigerian dwarf weigh on average? The average or acceptable heights are easy to find on the internet but I don't know about weights. 

And I would imagine a doe with a full udder weights 2 - 6 lbs more if that is how much milk she is able to produce.

I can still pick my Nigis up, calf-style, if I need to. Will I be able to when they are adults, i.e., under 60 lbs or so?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not positively sure but nigi's can be as high as 75lbs. Right now, my Binky is just about 3 months preggy and is 19 1/2 inches and weighs 78 lbs.....she is almost 4 years old and really doesn't feel or look to be over weight, I couldn't believe that she weighs that much.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Our dry does weigh about 50-60 lbs. It does depend on their bloodlines and their height. I've noticed the Goodwood goats in our herd are much smaller and may even average 40-45 lbs. when dry and unbred.

I am still able to lift up my girls. I think our biggest doe (at 21.5 inches) weighs about 70 lbs. She just kidded and has a lot of capacity in her udder though.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks - that sounds manageble. I wouldn't mind up to 75 lbs. When I read about these dairy goats weighing over 200, makes me glad I've got the small version!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats why I went with mini's! I grew up with the larger dairy breeds and had my foot broke at 10 years old because my moms nubian buck decided to step on it...he was a big boy at 250#, remembering how hard it was to manage them because of their size really was the "push" when I decided on the mini's.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

If I need to, I can pick up any one of my adult nigies.  about 60-70# ,average for a dry doe,I would think .


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

There can be a fairly wide range in size - I've had some smaller does who probably go 40-45 dry. Others maybe around 70.


----------

